# Software > OpenWrt >  case για 2 routerstation pro

## herbalizer

Ψάχνω να βρώ ένα κουτί για εξωτερική χρήση που να χωρα 2 routerstation pro. Το κάθε routerstation pro, έχει διαστάσεις 16Χ14 cm. Έχει κανείς καμία δοκιμασμένη λύση. Τι διαστάσεις πρέπει να έχει αυτό το κουτί;

----------


## Nikiforos

Γιατι δεν βαζεις ενα κουτι σαν αυτα που βαζουμε το ταρατσο pc? εγω το δικο μου το εχω ακομα στην ταρατσα γιατι βαριεμαι να το κατεβασω και χωραει 2 μεσα μια χαρα παντως. Αν και θα εβαζα 2 κουτακια IP65 αλουμινιου, το θεωρω καλυτερη λυση! σαν αυτο, το ιδιο εχω και στο εξοχικο με 433ΑΗ, http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...N/DSC02629.jpg και αυτο ειναι το κουτι που εχω αδειο ακομα στην ταρατσα, μονο καλωδιο ρευματος εχω μεσα αν χρειαστω τπτ εργασιες επάνω : http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...N/hpim2753.jpg

----------

